# O-GRILL recall!!!!



## bossk4hire (Mar 15, 2012)

Uni-O Industries Recalls O-Grill Portable Gas Grills Due to Fire and Burn Hazards
 WASHINGTON, D.C. – The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission and Health Canada, in cooperation with
the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should
stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a
recalled consumer product.
 *Name of product:* O-Grill Portable Gas Grills
*Units:* About 4,530
*Manufacturer:* Uni-O (Xiamen) Industries Corporation of Xiamen, China
*Hazard:* The regulator on the grill can leak gas which can ignite, posing a fire and burn hazard to consumers.
*Incidents/Injuries:* Uni-O has received 10 reports of grills catching fire. No injuries or property damage have been reported.
*Description:* This recall involves Iroda O-Grill models 1000 and 3000 produced before 2010. Some were also sold under the
Tailgating Gear brand. Both models are lightweight, portable, clamshell-type propane grills with steel bodies, cast iron
cooking surfaces, retractable legs and a handle. They can be used with either 1-pound propane cylinders or 20-pound propane
tanks. The grills come in orange, red, green, blue, silver and black and have the words “O-Grill” stamped on the metal grill
cover. Recalled O-Grills do not have ventilation slots in the regulator cover where the propane bottle screws in. Grills with
ventilation slots in the regulator cover are not subject to the recall.
*Sold by:* LL Bean, Stoneman, BBQG, Walgreens, REI, Dillards and Dick’s Sporting Goods nationwide from November 2008
through December 2010. The O-Grill 1000 sold for $149 and the O-Grill 3000 sold for $189.
*Manufactured in:* China
*Remedy:* Consumers should immediately stop using the grills and contact Uni-O to receive a free replacement grill.
*Consumer Contact:* For additional information, contact the firm at toll-free at (888) 847-8968 between 7 a.m. and 6 p.m.
CT Monday through Friday, or visit the firm’s website at www.regcen.com/OGRILL.


----------



## bossk4hire (Mar 15, 2012)

Just wanted to keep ya'll in the know. I saw this on Tailgatermonthly.com and I had gotten one of these for Christmas. I call the 800 number and it was pretty easy. I got a thing int he mail from them.... you have to take out the heating element and mail it back to them and then once they get it from you they send you a new one which has vents near regulator.

Just wanted my fellow grillers and BBQers to be in the know.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the Heads Up!...JJ


----------

